# Why does anyone harass women?



## robobobo (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a friend who goes out running around her neighborhood, and from its placement that involves running on the side of a fairly major road.  On any given week, at least once or twice some random person will, while rolling down the street at fifty miles an hour, take the time to yell shit at her from their car.  A couple of times people have even slowed down to hit on her at greater length, never mind the rest of traffic still going fifty around them.

I'm trying to wrap my head around what makes people do that, and can't come up with a satisfactory answer.  Whenever I'm driving somewhere and see someone jogging, it has yet to occur to me that it would be a good idea to roll down my window and yell that she's hot at her.  Are they just trolling?  Is there some weird hope that the woman will leap into their car and have sex with them on the spot?  What's the motivation?  I wish they'd interviewed the guys in the videos that went around a few years back where they stuck a woman in the ghetto to get her catcalled at to show the evilness of men, because I'm just dying of curiosity here.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 27, 2017)

Cause fuck Roasties.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Dec 27, 2017)

ok buddy


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 27, 2017)

People talking shit about one lady apparently = yelling shit at the entire female population.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 27, 2017)

Who wouldn't want to harass someone who has this in their pants


Spoiler

















 Only people who deserve more to be harassed are people who want to become like this, aka trannies.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 27, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Who wouldn't want to harass someone who has this in their pants
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Vaginas scare me.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Dec 27, 2017)

They come from cultures that are different from yours. Some people grow up just hollaring at women. It's not that weird.


----------



## Ido (Dec 27, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Who wouldn't want to harass someone who has this in their pants
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


that second one reminds me of something....



Spoiler


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 28, 2017)

People do it because it’s easy.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2017)

Because pussies remind them they're faggots and only want to fuck assholes.

This upsets them, so they harass them.


----------



## Positron (Dec 28, 2017)

Because your friend is a tranny, and it is current-year etiquette for a cis male to tell a tranny he is "hot".  It is very empowering.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 28, 2017)

HOL UP 
SO YOU SAYING
TO NOT YELL AT WHITE BITCHES?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 28, 2017)

Because the weak should fear the strong.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Dec 28, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> Who wouldn't want to harass someone who has this in their pants
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Robotron (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 28, 2017)

MeatRokket08 said:


> View attachment 343546


You don’t like sand in your vagina?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 28, 2017)

Same reason Brandobaris hates women.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Dec 28, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> You don’t like sand in your vagina?


Sand is like vaginas, it's coarse, rough, irritating and it gets everywhere


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 28, 2017)

It's long been a mystery to me. Once a guy said something like "to what bra are you wearing???" To me.  Why??
More frustratingly, they don't do this if you're with a guy (usually) so guys who aren't asshats and don't do it don't understand the extent this happens.
I do think that if it's two or more guys they do it to impress each other. But that's just a theory


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Dec 29, 2017)

I'll say the same answer I said when that woman released her racist video of herself walking around exclusively non-white neighborhoods for 10 hours and getting approached and said hello to by strange men: 

Because sometimes it works. Those men get positive returns on their efforts frequently enough to keep doing it. If all women really hated it then it would die out.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 29, 2017)

Idk why anyone would ever talk to a woman if they could help it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 29, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Idk why anyone would ever talk to a woman if they could help it.



lol u r gay


----------



## jewelry investor (Dec 29, 2017)

I will only talk exclusively to Mormon girls.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jan 1, 2018)

Because they're douchebags and it makes them feel like they have huge dicks.  Instead of simply _being_ huge dicks.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 3, 2018)

Mrs Paul said:


> Because they're douchebags and it makes them feel like they have huge dicks.  Instead of simply _being_ huge dicks.


Cavemen apparently never died out after all.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 4, 2018)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> I'll say the same answer I said when that woman released her racist video of herself walking around exclusively non-white neighborhoods for 10 hours and getting approached and said hello to by strange men:
> 
> Because sometimes it works. Those men get positive returns on their efforts frequently enough to keep doing it. If all women really hated it then it would die out.


Motherfucking this. You catch no fish if you don't cast out a line. It's a matter of class and these people have absolutely none. They want a pretty woman and they give no fucks.

There is a whole non-internet side of this PUA thing and that means striking up conversations with every woman they see that they find attractive just in case they bite and there are no penalties if they fail because they are already on the bottom of the social ladder.

Way back when I was the new guy at work I wanted to cringe into the fucking footwell of the work van because someone with me on the crew was hitting on women crossing the fucking street. The reason the slobs do this is that it fucking works for them in their shitty world. In the trailer park or whatever ghetto that they come from, hollering shit at women on the street actually got them laid once. Because ghetto.

When you have no standards except getting your dick wet (not "how is her family", not "what are her interests", not "is she crazy") yelling shit out out the window at people becomes a viable tactic.

Welcome to the culture of poverty. If you don't like it, fix it. It's fucking hard because these people are broken as fuck.


----------



## Good Father (Jan 13, 2018)

"sexual harassment" isn't any specific act, it's a male showing interest that the female doesn't want.  It's almost impossible for Han Solo to sexually harass a woman, but Kylo Ren could be called a harasser for making eye contact.

For physically and socially dominant males, harassing women works.  They need to feel dominated and excited more than they want respect. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bm_yxsMCpE


----------



## wateryketchup (Jan 13, 2018)

I always thought it was for the same reason we laugh at autists, it makes them feel powerful to have superiority over someone for a few brief moments.


----------



## Alex's Waifu (Jan 13, 2018)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> I'll say the same answer I said when that woman released her racist video of herself walking around exclusively non-white neighborhoods for 10 hours and getting approached and said hello to by strange men:
> 
> Because sometimes it works. Those men get positive returns on their efforts frequently enough to keep doing it. If all women really hated it then it would die out.





Good Father said:


> "sexual harassment" isn't any specific act, it's a male showing interest that the female doesn't want.  It's almost impossible for Han Solo to sexually harass a woman, but Kylo Ren could be called a harasser for making eye contact.
> 
> For physically and socially dominant males, harassing women works.  They need to feel dominated and excited more than they want respect.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bm_yxsMCpE



Yep this here. As a teenage :powerlevel:girl:powerlevel: I would frequently get honked at and fly-by commented when I walked down the streets. One time, dude on a petal bike offered to ride. Said, "Sure," and let him drop me off near my house. Handed him my number and gave him a chance. Turned out to be a waste of time, but hey, it never would of happened if he didn't stop and "harass" me. ;D


Spoiler



TBH last time I got yelled out going down the street I was called a fag. Man, times have changed.

That, and I'm not 18 anymore.


----------



## Gus (Jan 13, 2018)

Most men aren't very smooth or tactful, so they just keep doing what they know until it works out. Even if it's beyond hope, they'll still yearn to find a way upriver to Kurtz's post, wandering around the Central Station and going mad with whispers of ivory.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Jan 13, 2018)

Because we're tired of roast-beef vaginas and women treating us like shit!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 13, 2018)

Why does anyone talk to women?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jan 15, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Why does anyone talk to women?



Only betas do.

'Waits for downvotes.'


----------



## Grisp (Jan 26, 2018)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> I'll say the same answer I said when that woman released her racist video of herself walking around exclusively non-white neighborhoods for 10 hours and getting approached and said hello to by strange men:
> 
> Because sometimes it works. Those men get positive returns on their efforts frequently enough to keep doing it. If all women really hated it then it would die out.


I honestly never considered that this was a legitimate and true reason for the way that they act, but it might very well be.

I think that it has to do with something else in 90% of cases though. It's not too far-fetched to compare this to playful bullying, so why do people bully other people? These dudes want to feel dominance, and they *really *want to seem alpha to the other men around them. This behaviour will generally be spotted from one or several men in the company of other men.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Jan 27, 2018)

Is she hot and running in yoga pants?  Yoga pants are like a magnet for douches to yell obnoxious pick up lines at women.


----------



## Tlazolli (Jan 27, 2018)

It’s usually lower class men who do this, because these dudes don’t have hot shit to flaunt like a shiny car and bling, they gotta attract attention to themselves by yelling “NICE TITS” 
It’s also a power dynamic, makes them feel daring and alpha, because “cowardly” men don’t have the guts to shout that shit supposedly lol.
It’s a very dumb practice, and hilarious actually. Makes it easier to tell who is not worth your time, tbh.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't care which sex is getting harassed.


----------



## Troutsmacked (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't know. I'd be pretty flattered if someone screamed that I was hot and had a nice ass.

Now I'm sad that its never happened.


----------



## JaneThough (Jan 28, 2018)

OP sounds like a really nice guy. Too bad women only like a-hole Chads, amiright?


----------



## Calooby (Jan 29, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> Who wouldn't want to harass someone who has this in their pants
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow, I just got a lot gayer


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 2, 2018)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> They come from cultures that are different from yours. Some people grow up just hollaring at women. It's not that weird.



Equality means I can scream at men and women equally. It's what our Founding Fathers died for.


----------



## Manah (Feb 5, 2018)

The Y chromosome is shriveled and degenerate compared to the X chromosome, and some people resent us for our superior genetics.

Every wonder why so MTF is so common compared to FTM? It's like rats jumping off a sinking ship.


----------



## thick internet digit web (Oct 4, 2020)

Manah said:


> The Y chromosome is shriveled and degenerate compared to the X chromosome, and some people resent us for our superior genetics.
> 
> Every wonder why so MTF is so common compared to FTM? It's like rats jumping off a sinking ship.


ok roastie

people don't harass women and it's  conspiracy theory put against men by the deep state which as we all know is run by feminist frequency. Any "proof" overwise are deepfaked hoaxes.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 4, 2020)

I hate women 
It's okay to harras women


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 4, 2020)

The more important question is why don't women spontaneously hit on random men?


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Oct 4, 2020)

Jewed Hunter said:


> I will only talk exclusively to Mormon girls.



Epistolary romances with Amish women are the far superior.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 4, 2020)

Ive known people I assume are dudes for half decades. Every single woman Ive met made me aware of this within a week. That alone is a cry for attention and privilege and it's tiresome. If a woman makes it apparent she's a woman, she's free to leave and should do so.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 4, 2020)

It's very simple, they like it if the guy is hot and it can make less attractive guys more attractive. Tear ducts aren't the only orifices that cry. Women nowadays have an extremely fucked up relationship with men, because they generally have extremely fucked up relationships with their fathers.


----------



## Orion Balls (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey! You! Get into my car!


----------



## Shroom King (Oct 4, 2020)

Washing period blood out of bedsheets sucks. Once that monthly bullshit stops, the menopause starts where the woman suddenly develops 7 personalities.

But, yeah, feel free to keep putting that pussy on a pedestal, guys.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Oct 4, 2020)

women are goddesses that shouldn't be even looked at by disgusting (low status) males, much less wanting sex from them
the sexual revolution is for the wahmen only
if you disagree you're an incel


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 4, 2020)

Women are stinky.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 4, 2020)

Who else are you going to harass? Men? They can be pretty dangerous.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Oct 5, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> The more important question is why don't women spontaneously hit on random men?


They do to me


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Oct 5, 2020)

Because this animalistic "approach" works, and we have increasing proof it does with social media and dating apps. Rarely, but enough to be worth it, even for uglier men.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Oct 5, 2020)

Pretty sure that infrequent rewards in reinforcement training is one of the most effective ways to ensure a behavior. 

IE, the thots who react positively to those shitty catcalling behaviors ruin the lives of normal women who hate that shit.


----------



## Needlemouse (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm really not sure what you were expecting when you put a thread like this on Kiwi Farms of all places, OP.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 5, 2020)

Well for a perpetually lonely guy like me it's easy to lose touch with reality and look at them as some sort of mass rather then the individuals they are. Even though I know this, I still will have moments of desperation and anger where I single all them out as the reason I can't get laid.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 5, 2020)

I just want to say I'm happy that the niggerfaggot who necro'd this got banned

that is all


----------



## Flea Man Marbles (Oct 5, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Women are stinky.


Quite pungent my dear


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Oct 5, 2020)

Flea Man Marbles said:


> Quite pungent my dear


Girl's farts and poop actually do smell worse then men's. Also women have a higher likelihood having IBS and dealing with Constipation.


----------

